# riders in southern spain



## spanglishman (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey all looking for people who live in or around the malaga area to rip up some trails if you are interested please leave a message or email me.


----------



## sureño (Mar 6, 2008)

And why don´t you go to www.foromtb.com? Will be much easy to find people around Malaga


----------

